# Peeing in the house again.



## The Marvellous Mr Monty (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
It's me yet again. Monty now 17 weeks. From weeks 8-11 he had the occasional pee in the house. If it happened it was our fault. Not bringing him out in time, or after play etc. Apart from that no accidents in the house. Now in the last week he is starting to pee in the house again, even when he's was just brought out to pee or has the opportunity to go - the back door open for him to go (I would have been the kitchen, see him go out to pee and then give him great praise).

This evening for example he had been out 15 minutes previously, and was in the sitting room with me. There was access for him to go out to the back garden and previously he would walk out himself and pee and come back in. I would follow so that he was supervised. This evening he just started to pee on the rug. I didn't give out, just picked him straight up and brought him out the back and got him to finish peeing outside.

Now in the last 30 minutes he was outside for his pee, and about 10 minutes later he gets up from lying at the open back door, goes in to the hallway (door left ajar by mistake and pees on that rug). He doesn't have a UTI, he is well able to hold on. He is otherwise fine. He's had plenty of exercise, praise, walks, treats etc. Nothing new has happened that I'm aware of that could have upset him. Am I expecting too much of a 17 week old puppy that he could still be having accidents in the house and not just be distracted.  The fact he went from the back door into the hallway baffles me. He also did a poo upstairs on Friday night which again is odd as he hadn't done one in the house since week 9 

We did do quite a bit of training today, but he got rest afterwards and loads of praise. Could it be a rebellion thing? I have googled but a lot seems to suggest UTIs etc. Any feedback as ever would be most welcome.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi. I have to say I had to grin a little bit while reading this because it sounds so familiar  I have to admit that Zelda wasn't fully house trained until about 6 months (give or take a few weeks). So it is perfectly "fine" or "normal" that he is still having accidents. I would just say that if UTI has been ruled out, take a step back on your training and supervise him a bit more and keep up being consistent with praise and he'll be back on the right track before you know it. Really Zelda did many of the same things except we weren't as successful as you were when she was younger.


----------



## The Marvellous Mr Monty (Jun 9, 2017)

cfriend said:


> Hi. I have to say I had to grin a little bit while reading this because it sounds so familiar  I have to admit that Zelda wasn't fully house trained until about 6 months (give or take a few weeks). So it is perfectly "fine" or "normal" that he is still having accidents. I would just say that if UTI has been ruled out, take a step back on your training and supervise him a bit more and keep up being consistent with praise and he'll be back on the right track before you know it. Really Zelda did many of the same things except we weren't as successful as you were when she was younger.


Hi cfriend and thanks for the reply and you are correct in everything you say. I need to remember that just because he'd gone weeks with no accident in the house doesn't mean he still won't have some due to various reasons. It was just a bit baffling that he'd move from the open door for the back garden to go to the hallway  But in his brain it made sense for some reason  He's been praised the high heavens today for every single pee and poo


----------



## Laura H (Jun 22, 2017)

Just want to encourage you that it takes time. My Buster is 6 mos. old and just now appears to be house broken in the past couple weeks. It is not rebellion. They seem slow, and at times you think you have victory, then a step backwards. We did have to make strong verbal expressions of our displeasure at his peeing in the house so he got the message. But we also had to learn the timing of everything to ask him if he wanted to go outside to potty, after vigorous play inside, after napping, after meals and an hour after meals. Be patient it will come!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

They certainly like the same texture under them and get used to it. If you have grass, try to make sure that is the habit rather than carpet. 

He's still a pup and learning, there's no rebellion in it.


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Our 5 month old still has accidents too. 
95% of the time she is fine, we'll open the back door and she runs over to her potty and goes. But sometimes she just will squat wherever she is in the house and go. No barking, whining, or scratching at the door.
Other times she will whine or scratch at the door to be let out. It's just inconsistent.
We keep working on it. 
If she's leashed inside or in her crate she never has a problem, it's only when she has the run of the house.


----------

